# Quick and easy "grilled, not smoked" baby back ribs



## Ol-blue (Jun 13, 2008)

This recipe came from Adam Perry Lang who was on the Today Show the other day. I have added a link to the recipe with a video on how to prepare it. In the video he said to cook the ribs on the BBQ grill for 1 hour before baking them, when the recipe says 10 minutes. I did it for about 20 minutes and felt it was long enough because the meat just fell off the bones.
Enjoy! Debbie

Wings, baby back ribs for a backyard BBQ - TODAY Grilling Guide 2008 - MSNBC.com

Quick and easy "grilled, not smoked" baby back ribs


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2008)

That looks like a great recipe, Debbie!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 13, 2008)

mmm looks good !


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks! It was very good and tender. Debbie


----------



## Finmar001 (Jun 14, 2008)

You can boil the ribs first, then grill them, which should take less time and serve 

with bbq sauce or other sauce of your choice.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 14, 2008)

Finmar001 said:


> You can boil the ribs first, then grill them, which should take less time and serve
> 
> with bbq sauce or other sauce of your choice.


 
I used to boil my ribs first also. What makes this recipe and why I wanted to share it, was the rub and grilling them before baking. It gave them a great flavor, better then boiling them and just as tender. The flavor goes all the way into the meat.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2008)

I made these last night and I have to say that they are the moistest ribs I have ever had.  I can cook tender ribs, but these things were downright _juicy_! Probably from the quick sear and then immediately into the foil.
To parallel the recipe's sweetness, I went with straight Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce to finish them with. 
This method is going into my rib arsenal.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I made these last night and I have to say that they are the moistest ribs I have ever had. I can cook tender ribs, but these things were downright _juicy_! Probably from the quick sear and then immediately into the foil.
> To parallel the recipe's sweetness, I went with straight Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce to finish them with.
> This method is going into my rib arsenal.


 
Yes, they turn out very moist. I know I will be making these again for my family. By the way, good choice in BBQ sauce. I used the Sweet Baby Rays Honey Chipotle on mine.  Love this stuff. Debbie


----------



## elaine l (Jun 16, 2008)

Those look very very good.  I just love ribs.  Will try this.  Thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 16, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Those look very very good. I just love ribs. Will try this. Thanks!


 
They were good. If you love ribs you will love these ribs. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


> Yes, they turn out very moist. I know I will be making these again for my family. By the way, good choice in BBQ sauce. I used the Sweet Baby Rays Honey Chipotle on mine.  Love this stuff. Debbie



I love Sweet Baby Rays, haven't tried the honey Chipotle yet but sounds good. I always did mine the same way you did yours Blue, but this does sound good. Basically getting a good sear on, then baking in the oven till full cooked it sounds like.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 16, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I love Sweet Baby Rays, haven't tried the honey Chipotle yet but sounds good. I always did mine the same way you did yours Blue, but this does sound good. Basically getting a good sear on, then baking in the oven till full cooked it sounds like.


 
The Sweet Baby Rays Honey Chipotle has a little kick to it, you should try it. I can't find it in all the stores so you may have to hunt for it.

The rub and the good sear along with the apple juice, butter and honey makes the ribs so moist.


----------



## Quint (Jun 17, 2008)

This looks like a great recipe thanks for sharing I will be trying it out this weekend.

So there is a discrepancy between video and written recipe ? What your saying is on the video he states grill before baking for 1 hr and the recipe states grill before baking for 10 minites per side, but you grilled for 20 minutes per side and found that to be perfect. Do I understand that correctly ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it really depends on your grill, Quint.
I grilled mine maybe for 10 minutes/side. Long enough to get a sear and some grill marks.


----------



## Quint (Jun 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I think it really depends on your grill, Quint.
> I grilled mine maybe for 10 minutes/side. Long enough to get a sear and some grill marks.


 

Looks Delicous !!!  Thanks


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 17, 2008)

Quint said:


> This looks like a great recipe thanks for sharing I will be trying it out this weekend.
> 
> So there is a discrepancy between video and written recipe ? What your saying is on the video he states grill before baking for 1 hr and the recipe states grill before baking for 10 minites per side, but you grilled for 20 minutes per side and found that to be perfect. Do I understand that correctly ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


 
I grilled mine for 20 minutes, 10 minutes each side. Just grill them until they look good like pacanis said. Not to fast though.

Thanks pacanis for helping out and the photo. Makes me want ribs again.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

I am seriously jonesing for some ribs now!! Nice job Pacanis, they look great!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks 
I sure wish baby backs were cheaper. I'd have them more often 
This cooking method has defnitely become my primary cooking method. Maybe next time a little cumin in the rub and liquid smoke in the pouch to see if I can emulate two hours of smoking on indirect heat. Make 'em taste like they took five hours instead of three


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL. I met a guy at the grocery store yesterday that stopped me from buying Goya Adobo and instead told me to buy La Criolla Adobo, so the next time I do ribs they are getting an adobo dry rub on em as promised to him!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 17, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks
> I sure wish baby backs were cheaper. I'd have them more often
> This cooking method has defnitely become my primary cooking method. Maybe next time a little cumin in the rub and liquid smoke in the pouch to see if I can emulate two hours of smoking on indirect heat. Make 'em taste like they took five hours instead of three


 
I wish they were cheaper too. I was lucky and found mine on sale last week. I like the idea of the cumin and liquid smoke. Two of my favorite things to use.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

After your recipe post I couldn't wait to find them on sale, I had to get me some and try it out!  $4.99/lb  Otherwise I like to get the Louisiana cut ribs for around $3/lb when on sale.

Here's a couple more pics I took (hope you don't mind, Debbie). The first is after I put the rub on and let them set in the fridge for an hour or so. I didn't use the water, just wrapped them up tightly with plastic wrap and let their own moisture do its thing.
The second pic was without the flash (cause of the foil) and shows them after their sear and ready to foil up with the cooking liquids. The grill marks are a bit heavy because my grill was still around 500F when I put them on. I had already turned it down, but didn't wait. I just should have waited for the grate to cool more. I had all the burners on high to cook off whatever I had cooked last and the stuff on the grate was white ash, the heat shields cherry red. That four burner Ducane gets hot! The temp sensor had wrapped around way past 600F


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 19, 2008)

pacanis said:


> After your recipe post I couldn't wait to find them on sale, I had to get me some and try it out!  $4.99/lb  Otherwise I like to get the Louisiana cut ribs for around $3/lb when on sale.
> 
> Here's a couple more pics I took (hope you don't mind, Debbie). The first is after I put the rub on and let them set in the fridge for an hour or so. I didn't use the water, just wrapped them up tightly with plastic wrap and let their own moisture do its thing.
> The second pic was without the flash (cause of the foil) and shows them after their sear and ready to foil up with the cooking liquids. The grill marks are a bit heavy because my grill was still around 500F when I put them on. I had already turned it down, but didn't wait. I just should have waited for the grate to cool more. I had all the burners on high to cook off whatever I had cooked last and the stuff on the grate was white ash, the heat shields cherry red. That four burner Ducane gets hot! The temp sensor had wrapped around way past 600F


 
I don't mind at all. Great photos! Thanks


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 16, 2008)

I wanted to let you know I have used this recipe on some Country Style Ribs and St. Louis Style Ribs and they turned out great.
Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## sattie (Jul 16, 2008)

**sigh**  Looks simply amazing!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 16, 2008)

sattie said:


> **sigh** Looks simply amazing!


 
I must say the Country Style ribs were amazing and so tender. Debbie


----------



## Caslon (Jul 31, 2008)

Just finished inhaling pork loin ribs make with this recipe.

On my Cobb Grill!   I didn't have any apple juice and didn't use
foil.  I did have the rub and the butter and honey tho.
McCormicks Grill Mates for pork rub.

I opted out using Bar-B-Q sauce at the end, didn't need it.

2 hours 20 minutes on the Cobb Grill.  Fire and forget.

I like my ribs a bit on the dry side so I didn't water the Cobb grill moat.

Great recipe!  The butter and honey make this tasty.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jul 31, 2008)

Caslon said:


> Just finished inhaling pork loin ribs make with this recipe.
> 
> On my Cobb Grill! I didn't have any apple juice and didn't use
> foil. I did have the rub and the butter and honey tho.
> ...


 
Great looking ribs! I'm glad you enjoyed the recipe. Debbie


----------

